# Trend Micro Ransomware Screen Unlocker Tool



## JMH3143

> Trend Micro Ransomware Screen Unlocker Tool is a free program for Microsoft Windows operating systems that helps you unlock the screen after ransomware attacks.
> 
> As you may know, there are two general types of ransomware: those that lock the screen, and those that encrypt files. Screen lockers use various methods to block you from getting in the system by blocking access to it.
> 
> Some may only do so when the system is booted regularly, others may also block you from accessing Safe Mode on top of that.
> 
> Tip: Use ID Ransomware or No More Ransomware to identify the ransomware that infected a computer.
> 
> Trend Micro's program has been designed to unlock Windows devices that are affected by lock screen ransomware.


Trend Micro Ransomware Screen Unlocker Tool - gHacks Tech News


----------

